# wrong category but i need an answer! diseased fish.



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

julii cory cats. just bought today. one died, one has red gills, the other has a big dark spot on his head.
should i be worried?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moved it to the right spot. 

What are the parameters of the aquarium? Size, temp, waterchange schedule, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and tank mates?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Moved it to the right spot.
> 
> What are the parameters of the aquarium? Size, temp, waterchange schedule, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and tank mates?


i forgot to answer this one. i had two of the same post. 

the dark spot went away, so maybe the cory was bruised? if that can even happen. however, the one with the red gills died, the next day i lost a betta to what looked like velvet (golden head), and today an endler died.

so i dont know, maybe the cory had something. im treating my tank right now with melafix. by Monday treatment will be done.

Size: 55gal
Temp: 80*F
W/C: 1/3 every two weeks
Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Tank mates: 2 bettas, 4 cory cats, 4 endlers, 4 otos, 2 amano shrimp.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

i just read that melafix kills fish with labyrinth lungs. so im just going to stop treating. the two fish that for sure had a disease already died. eff it right?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

So what fish died?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> So what fish died?


1 dumbo betta, 1 cory cat (the one with red gills), and 1 endler guppy.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Aww what? The dumbo betta died, the pinkish betta?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah. He was really sluggish that day. I figured he was just tired, but he died during the night.
I think it was velvet because his head was turning gold. I just assumed at the time that he was changing colors because it wasn't gold/bronze colored fuzz, it was golden scales.


----------

